# Hot chili caviar



## africanmeat (Feb 1, 2012)

chili caviar is your favorite  chili  sauce made to look like caviar .
i made my on chili  sauce from chili  powder, vinegar ,salt ,sugar, tomato paste, and water.
bring to boil for 2 hours let it cool cold to 250 mm add 1 1/2 tabs of agar agar(gelatinous )
bring to boil let it cool and drop in vary cold oil drops of the chili sauce .you got chili caviar












































Enjoy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2012)

Check Ahron out...Going all Molecular Gastronomy on us!...Too Cool...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2012)

That is way cool Ahron!!!

You come up with some amazing stuff!


----------



## miamirick (Feb 1, 2012)

Ahron that looks really interesting,  couple questions please

does it keep in the fridge or do you have to use it right away

what is your main use?   as a hot sauce or mixed in with your meats


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Check Ahron out...Going all Molecular Gastronomy on us!...Too Cool...JJ


  Thanks i play with this for awhile  but did not post it .it is the first time i do it with chili and not sweet ingredients .




SmokinAl said:


> That is way cool Ahron!!!
> 
> You come up with some amazing stuff!


  Thanks AL my wife is out of town so i got time




miamirick said:


> Ahron that looks really interesting,  couple questions please
> 
> does it keep in the fridge or do you have to use it right away
> 
> what is your main use?   as a hot sauce or mixed in with your meats


  I keep it in the fridge for 2-3 weeks easy ,it is a nice way to present hot sauce to a meal, it is a Surprise ,you can do it from Tabasco and  put it on top of oysters wow that is a killer . i did caviar from mango that looks like salmon caviar  and put it on ice cream 

  it was a surprise .


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2012)

Next stop "Top Chef"


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 1, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Next stop "Top Chef"


 Thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 1, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Next stop "Top Chef"




Might as well and you'd probably do way better! That stuff looks killer and the other flavors you mentioned as well!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow Ahron - I need to get me some Molecular toys - I was just talking about this last night on the phone with Jimmy 

Great post


----------



## alelover (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cool. Ain't science great!


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

COOL idea there


----------



## venture (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great, Ahron!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool Thumbs Up


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 3, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Wow Ahron - I need to get me some Molecular toys - I was just talking about this last night on the phone with Jimmy
> 
> Great post




  Thanks Gary wen we met in LA i told you i like to play with food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








alelover said:


> Very cool. Ain't science great!


  It is great love science
 




sprky said:


> COOL idea there


  Thanks
 




Venture said:


> Looks great, Ahron!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  Thanks
 




jrod62 said:


> Cool


 Thanks


----------



## margaux (Mar 23, 2013)

Aron,

FANSTASTIC ...

I have had Persian Melon Caviar at El Bullí, Ferràn Adrià´s former restaurant, now the name of his Foundation of Research.

TRULY PHENOMENAL. I am a big chili pepper enthusiast ...

Have great wkend.

Margaux Cintrano


----------

